# Thanks Jeff (bikesnbuses) 38 Bluebird Sale



## THE STIG (Aug 16, 2014)

on the road again ,,,


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2014)

Very Nice Bike!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2014)

*Super nice bluebird*

One of my all time favorites.such great style. Congrads.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you drive down to RI to pick it up? We could have had a mini Cabe get together at Jeffs place. BTW, this bike is beautiful in person and pics really do not do it justice at all. Glad it went to a good home!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 17, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Did you drive down to RI to pick it up? We could have had a mini Cabe get together at Jeffs place. BTW, this bike is beautiful in person and pics really do not do it justice at all. Glad it went to a good home!




Nicky n I are doing a CapeCod ride soon.....round'em up


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 17, 2014)

One of the best and most correctly restored 38 blue birds out there! congrats on your beautiful new bike!  I shall update the registry on it

Nick.


----------



## NICKY (Aug 17, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> Nicky n I are doing a CapeCod ride soon.....round'em up




Yeppers


----------



## Duck (Aug 18, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> on the road again ,,,



Swhatumtalkin''bout- congrats, man...


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 18, 2014)

*Question?*



Nickinator said:


> One of the best and most correctly restored 38 blue birds out there! congrats on your beautiful new bike!  I shall update the registry on it
> 
> Nick.





*Nice Purchase Dude!*

Super NiiiiCe,,BUT, Isn't the Seat, Rack, Chain Ring, Pedals, and Handlebar Wrong????
Lets Get It Right Guys!!!!

Specially You, Nick!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *Nice Purchase Dude!*
> 
> Super NiiiiCe,,BUT, Isn't the Seat, Rack, Chain Ring, Pedals, and Handlebar Wrong????
> Lets Get It Right Guys!!!!
> ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 18, 2014)

I wasn't really a fan of these 'Birds...but DAMN that looks good! 



Carlitos....huh?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 18, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> *Nice Purchase Dude!*
> 
> Super NiiiiCe,,BUT, Isn't the Seat, Rack, Chain Ring, Pedals, and Handlebar Wrong????
> Lets Get It Right Guys!!!!
> ...




Its a late 1938..I added the original chainguard,and deluxe stand all the other parts are original to the bike....


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> I wasn't really a fan of these 'Birds...but DAMN that looks good!
> 
> Carlitos....huh?






I Love the Bike Guys!!!

Fordmike65, Maybe You Understand My Point???
*One of the best and most correctly restored 38 blue birds out there!
Nick.
*

Is That Statement Correct as per the Sears Books, Not Other Pics???

If You Say YES, I will No Longer Visit "The Cabe"!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2014)

We're gonna miss you friend! The few pages of the Sears catalog that you refer to are not the definitive answer on these. Nick owns a '38 and has done a fair amount of research so I respect his opinion of this rare bird. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 19, 2014)

My restoration was done with ALOT of research...Not every catalog page is in the Elgin/Higgins/Hawthorne book(I have 3 copies of that great book) 
Also heres the 38 BB thread where there are MULTIPLE "standard" 38s..(Thank you Nick)
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...8-bluebirds-are-out-there&highlight=bluebirds

 Below is just an quick EXAMPLE of catalog pages that arent in the book.. Thank you,Jeff


----------



## videoranger (Aug 19, 2014)

Excellent!!! Can you give some backround info about the B&W photo? Just goes to show that printed info is not always the "Bible" for bike authenticity; vintage photos and unmolested survivors bring it on home. I still think it's kinda funny to call a red bike a "blue bird". As nice as it is to find a clean survivor, some of the restored bikes that CABE folks have posted have shown that excellent restorations are as spectacular in the bicycle realm as in the auto and motorcycle realms.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2014)

Is late 38 when they went to the fender light? .. wonder why?


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

*No Way!!!*



Freqman1 said:


> We're gonna miss you friend! The few pages of the Sears catalog that you refer to are not the definitive answer on these. Nick owns a '38 and has done a fair amount of research so I respect his opinion of this rare bird. V/r Shawn




Not Yet Brooo!!!

I Think that Fordmike65 is the Master of Research, So, I Will Wait for His Answer with Proof before I Leave!!!

Nothing Against Some of You PROs!!!

So, is this a 37 or 38??




Is One of the Mostly Original "38" Looking BB on the Net!!!!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 19, 2014)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...8-bluebirds-are-out-there&highlight=bluebirds
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...8-bluebirds-are-out-there&highlight=bluebirds
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...8-bluebirds-are-out-there&highlight=bluebirds
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...8-bluebirds-are-out-there&highlight=bluebirds.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm definitely _NOT_ a master of anything, especially vintage bikes. I am sure that Jeff did his research to make this bike as correct as possible. My post was me wondering what you were getting so worked up about! Chill Carlitos...enjoy the site & the great people here instead of getting all fired up & typing a bunch of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2014)

.....let's sit back and pop a can, the phylum Annelida that refreshes.... ahhhh.....


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

*You Spoke!!!*



fordmike65 said:


> I'm definitely _NOT_ a master of anything, especially vintage bikes. I am sure that Jeff did his research to make this bike as correct as possible. My post was me wondering what you were getting so worked up about! Chill Carlitos...enjoy the site & the great people here instead of getting all fired up & typing a bunch of !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Well,,,,You Spoke!!!

Maybe I'm getting You Mixed Up with Someone Else that Does a Lot of Research!
Based on Your Comments,,,,,I Get to Stay a Bit Longer!!

I'll be Cool!!!


Really, It is a Nice BlueBird Broooo!!!!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 19, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Well,,,,You Spoke!!!
> 
> Maybe I'm getting You Mixed Up with Someone Else





Maybe this Elgin Expert.......
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61780-FS-5-of-a-Kind-ELGINs!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> Maybe this Elgin Expert.......
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61780-FS-5-of-a-Kind-ELGINs!!!




Better open up another can...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautify restored CORRECT bike..congrats on adding it to you stable!



Bye Carlitos


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2014)

Now go pound a bottle of tequila and take it for a spin. ..


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 19, 2014)

i see were your having a problem Carlitos, I forgot to post a pic just for you.... maybe this will help,,,


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2014)

the stig said:


> i see were your having a problem carlitos, i forgot to post a pic just for you.... Maybe this will help,,,




HAHAHA!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Ok!!!!*



THE STIG said:


> i see were your having a problem Carlitos, I forgot to post a pic just for you.... maybe this will help,,,




Ok!!!!
That's a Good One, But Old Already, Because I have been taking Better Pics Lately!

Enjoy the Bike!!!!

Hope to Meet Some of You in the Near Future!!!  I'm No Bad Guy,,,Just a Bit Confused!!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't think you're a bad guy or confused. I think you like being a Douche and enjoy stirring up crap.




carlitos60 said:


> Ok!!!!
> That's a Good One, But Old Already, Because I have been taking Better Pics Lately!
> 
> Enjoy the Bike!!!!
> ...


----------



## poolboy1 (Feb 12, 2015)

I really like the color...what a great bike.


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 13, 2015)

Am I the only one that's says, "if I had enough money, I would buy this bike"?   Beautiful bike.


----------

